# Skeeter-Subday



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I think were headed to skeeter tomorrow.Not sure what exact time...Im sure between 7-9.....Anyone going? There will be me(small dude) and dad(big guy)...no shanty....Cant wait to use the vexilar and the new "toys" LOL...See ya on the ice....S.f.....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Good luck - and be safe!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

We'll be out on the south end somewhere. North end hasn't been good to us so far.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ok guys well be oout there "somewhere" as well


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

1st off---I LOVE THE VEXILAR:bananajump::bananajump::bananajump:.....IT is such an awesome tool...we wanted to get some gills as we were about 1/2 to where we wanted to fish and all of a sudden we hear a crack coming...it went right in between me and my dad and we were high tailing our a$$ es out of there!!lol we ended up going to 305....my dad pulled out the victory between us lol...he pulled a crappie real quick,and it was a keeper....right after that he got a huge bass...he said it was one of his biggest from MOSQUITO...all time...and his 1st through the ice...after that we got nothing....we got cold and called it.....it was still a good day however......s.f.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

heres the nice bass!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

nice fish guys!!! that vex should put more and more big fish on the ice as the season progresses. great job


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I know it's super scary but that is actually the lake making ice. Colder it is, the more ice it makes and the scarier it is! Especially when you are on super clear ice.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i dont mind the cracking its the shifting and dropping that still gets me,north end of skeeter is good fer that when the pressure crack splits,last year it happend and the gps moved 3 feet felt real weird to.


Steelhead Fever said:


> 1st off---I LOVE THE VEXILAR:bananajump::bananajump::bananajump:.....IT is such an awesome tool...we wanted to get some gills as we were about 1/2 to where we wanted to fish and all of a sudden we hear a crack coming...it went right in between me and my dad and we were high tailing our a$$ es out of there!!lol we ended up going to 305....my dad pulled out the victory between us lol...he pulled a crappie real quick,and it was a keeper....right after that he got a huge bass...he said it was one of his biggest from MOSQUITO...all time...and his 1st through the ice...after that we got nothing....we got cold and called it.....it was still a good day however......s.f.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that is what I thought but we were still freaked out lol...we are fairly new to this "addiction" so we just got out...the ice there was all completely clear 3.5-4 in. so Im sure thats what it was....thanks guys.....


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

steelhead what did you guys get em on if you dont mind telling me im new to this stuff!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

the two fish came on a sonar with a minnow head...


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

BIGDADDYDB said:


> I know it's super scary but that is actually the lake making ice. Colder it is, the more ice it makes and the scarier it is! Especially when you are on super clear ice.


And its even more "fun" at night. 

Nice fish S.F.!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep, below 30 degrees = cracks good

above 32 degrees = cracks bad

But..... you can never be too cautious out there.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> the two fish came on a sonar with a minnow head...


Thank you steel greatly appeciated!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Thank you steel greatly appeciated!


no problem..anytime!!....when are you planning on heading out?

and yes...that is what I have heard...we just have to "get over the fear factor" lol


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Good to see you guys got a couple fish S.F. Unfortunately southend wasn't much better for us than north. Only one or two fish each for us on #2 orange jigging raps, #2 nickel swedish pimples and #5 blue swedish pimples. mix of walleyes and crappies. A friends' grandson pulled his first eye----a nice 23.5 incher.


Ice was 5"-11" everywhere I checked. Had large 1"-3" thick sections of ice floating under us throughout the day. Had to break them up and push them on their way periodically.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

> Yep, below 30 degrees = cracks good
> 
> above 32 degrees = cracks bad
> 
> But..... you can never be too cautious out there.


2-3 inches of ice = cracks bad


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

jiggin'fool said:


> 2-3 inches of ice = cracks bad


thats what we were thinking because there was about 3.5-4 in.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> no problem..anytime!!....when are you planning on heading out?
> 
> and yes...that is what I have heard...we just have to "get over the fear factor" lol


idk hopefully tomorrow sometime


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

MuskieManOhio said:


> idk hopefully tomorrow sometime


let us know how you do...


----------

